# mondi grundlsee  pool and restaurant closed form Sept 1 to Dec. 08



## nerodog (Aug 18, 2008)

For anyone else travelling to the Mondi Grundlsee resort in AUstria.. just got a note from RCI informing me that the restaurant and pool/ sauna will be closed from Sept - Dec. 08....


----------

